#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  encouter with aliens during ecstatic trance

## |||||

As a child I was fascinated by the paranormal, but the modern concept of aliens held a particularly intense element of fear for me. I felt their presence very often. This aspect left partly because I stopped practicing, but recently I encountered an alien in the classic western gray style during an ecstatic trance state. An alien was basically just standing their attempting telepathic communication, which isn't too unusual in of itself, but the feelings were very powerful. Has anyone else worked with such entities? The emotions this experience created were some of the most intense I have ever felt during a trance, and I pulled out early. For a long time I felt the modern alien myth represented a fear of the unknown or a fear of the future, does anyone want to argue with that?

----------


## Iza

Ecstatic trance state? There's your answer. It could have been your HGA or a guide.

----------


## tavthe

Is it possible that the trance led you into astral, and that's where you met your friend? I have had this experience in the past with strange beings that resembled reptilians and other ET types.

----------

